# how is this legal



## markjd (Aug 1, 2008)

my wife worked for the NHS in the Uk before coming to Spain, they never ever gave her a contract even though she worked on a permanent basis. they split her job in to 2 a few months before she left and paid her on 2 wage slips each month, one on a BR tax code and one on a a normal tax code.
She did 3 days in one room and 2 in another on the same floor only 10 steps appart, this she had done for over 2yrs but only the last few months she got 2 wage slips each month when they got a new payroll system which paid her from 2 different departments budgets.
I know find myself having spent £50 on phone calls to the HMRC with not a clue how to do her tax return as they are all as useful as a chocolate fire gaurd, any suggestions would be much appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

markjd said:


> my wife worked for the NHS in the Uk before coming to Spain, they never ever gave her a contract even though she worked on a permanent basis. they split her job in to 2 a few months before she left and paid her on 2 wage slips each month, one on a BR tax code and one on a a normal tax code.
> She did 3 days in one room and 2 in another on the same floor only 10 steps appart, this she had done for over 2yrs but only the last few months she got 2 wage slips each month when they got a new payroll system which paid her from 2 different departments budgets.
> I know find myself having spent £50 on phone calls to the HMRC with not a clue how to do her tax return as they are all as useful as a chocolate fire gaurd, any suggestions would be much appreciated
> 
> Thanks


How many P60's did she get?

If the answer is two, and the two reflect different company, employee number etc., (NHS Subcontractors perhaps?) then that's the answer and it's a case of simply putting in employer one and employer two on the tax return.

If she got only one, with both payments reflected, then the mind boggles as to why they gave her two pay slips. Internal cross departmental budget processing doesn't usually end up in this for employees.

If she got nothing, get back to the payroll department, they MUST give her a P60.

To be honest, you don't state a lot on your post. Her very first payslip/s would have a lot of this information already on it.

By the way, check if there are any details different on her last full week's payslip and her first 2 per week payslips. If employee number etc., remains the same, then one wonders how they managed to split her salary into two elements with two tax allowances. Be interesting to see what they have to say about it. Have you tried talking with them directly?


----------



## markjd (Aug 1, 2008)

my wife hasn't recieved a p60 yet, apparently they are doing them now. she took one job when she started over 2yrs ago, they never told her about the split in payslips. she only found out when they arrived one day. she never took 2 jobs or even had a contract which is ilegal in itself.
They just decided to split the 2 departments work she was doing in to 2 seperate jobs even though she was working at the same desk. she has 2 numbers on her payslips different on each payslip, she only excepted a permanent position not a subcontract position and got 2 P45's one a month after the other with the same finish date














Xose said:


> How many P60's did she get?
> 
> If the answer is two, and the two reflect different company, employee number etc., (NHS Subcontractors perhaps?) then that's the answer and it's a case of simply putting in employer one and employer two on the tax return.
> 
> ...


----------

